# Seeking 2008 Look 555 Geometry Specifications



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

I am hoping to find a geometry chart for the 2008 Look 555. It seems that Look have removed it from their website.

I have found some sizing information at JensonUSA but would like a complete company geometry chart if possible.

Anyone able to assist by any chance?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Still on their website...

http://www.lookcycle.com/products2008/data/geometrie/geometrie555.pdf


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Still on their website...
> 
> http://www.lookcycle.com/products2008/data/geometrie/geometrie555.pdf


Ahh thanks for that. I must have been blind as I only found the 566 spec sheet.

Much appreciated.

Andrew


----------

